
Ask HN: How do Toronto tech salaries compare to NYC/SV? - flyGuyOnTheSly
Considering taking a salaried job for the first time in my life. Not sure why exactly to be perfectly honest.<p>Anyways, I live in the GTA, and I&#x27;m just looking for a general idea about the salary gap between Toronto and the real tech hubs in North America being Silicon Valley and NYC imho.<p>What kind of a pay cut would somebody working for big tech in one of those areas be looking at if they moved to Toronto?<p>Thanks.
======
coralreef
$72k CAD vs $106k USD.

[https://www.glassdoor.ca/Salaries/toronto-software-
developer...](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Salaries/toronto-software-developer-
salary-SRCH_IL.0,7_IM976_KO8,26.htm)

[https://www.glassdoor.ca/Salaries/new-york-city-software-
dev...](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Salaries/new-york-city-software-developer-
salary-SRCH_IL.0,13_IM615_KO14,32.htm)

~~~
gassiss
From my experience the Toronto number is heavily underestimated. There is a
huge shortage of senior devs here and this is intermediate level pay.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Interesting, thanks for that insightful comment!

Can you give any examples of larger companies that are hungry for senior devs?

Cheers.

------
spoonie
There is a pretty big range. Amazon, Uber, and Microsoft have or are opening
offices here. And I’ve seen startups offering up to $140k/year for “senior”
level developers. And there are many more that will offer $90k for the same
experience. It also depends on the industry.

Why do you say salary? Are you currently working contracts? I’ve heard some of
the big banks’ and insurance companies’ digital labs will pay around $120/hr
for developers.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Been working on my own projects for the past 10+ years. A few consulting
contracts here and there as they would come up, but I've never actively sought
them out.

------
haidrali
I have onsite interview at Vancouver for SDE 2 position, recruiter is asking
me to tell what salary I am expecting ? Can anyone please let me know what
number I should have in mind ?

~~~
spoonie
Don’t give them an expectation, first ask what range they are offering.
Otherwise give an outrageous number and say it’s negotiable. If they refuse to
interview you because you gave too high of a number up front (before any kind
of negotiation happened), then you don’t want to work there anyway!

~~~
haidrali
I should expect a range from them first,

Thanks for advise!

